# orkneys/shetlands?



## Koghaheiner (14. Juni 2008)

Hi,

war schon mal jemand auf den Orkney Islands oder den Shetland islands zum Angeln? Ich denk mir immer das es doch eine Alternative zu Norwegen geben muß wo nicht Massen von Anglern hin fahren, aber doch näher als Island ist.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: orkneys/shetlands?*

Kanalinseln wären noch näher.
Denke allerdings dass man weder auf den Orkneys noch im Kanal angesichts Gefährlichkeit (Verkehr, Wind, Tidenhub etc.) Boote zum selberfahren bekommt.


----------



## Sei.. (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: orkneys/shetlands?*

Hi,
Wir waren vor 4 Jahren in Schottland und waren mit Booten auf dem offenen Meer (Atlantik und Nordsee). Im ganzen Urlaub haben wir ein paar Pollacks, Mackrelen, Dorsche und Knurrhähne gefangen. Uns kam das meer dort nicht sehr fischreich vor und haben das auch von anderen gehört. Liebe Grüße, 
leo


----------



## ThomasL (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: orkneys/shetlands?*

Hallo Koghaheiner

Da das noch in Europa liegt, hab ich das Thema mal verschoben.

Boote zum selbstfahren wirst du  auf Orkney/Shetlands noch auf den Kanalinseln kaum finden.

Ein Kollege war mal vor ein paar Jahren auf der gegenüberliegenden Festlandseite von Orkney, allerdings im Rahmen einer Europameisterschaft der EFSA, es wurden viele Pollacks, dazu noch Lengs, Köhler, Dorsche und ein paar weitere Fischarten gefangen, irgendwelche Riesen waren allerdings nicht dabei.

Die Kanalinseln wären noch eine Alternative, ihr müsst einfach 4-6 Personen sein, damit der Bootscharter für jede Einzelperson nicht zu teuer wird. Dort gibts schöne Lengs, Pollacks, Conger, Wolfsbarsche, Steinbutts, ein paar Dorsche und noch ein paar andere Arten.


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: orkneys/shetlands?*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war schon mal jemand auf den Orkney Islands oder den Shetland islands zum Angeln? Ich denk mir immer das es doch eine Alternative zu Norwegen geben muß wo nicht Massen von Anglern hin fahren, aber doch näher als Island ist.
> 
> ...


 

Ja ich war vor 2 Jahren auf den Shetland Inseln!

Zum Austausch, war cool, haben in der Nähe von Lerwick , also der Hauptstadt gewohnt.
Da mein Freund auch angelt und seine Familie ein Motorboot hatten sind wir zum Pilken rausgefahren, also ich kann das jedem nur empfehlen, wir haben mit Makrelenpaternoster und Pilker die unterschiedlichsten Fische dran, meistens Makrelen und Köhler in guten Größen!Aber auch Pollacks!

Seeteufel hatten wir auch dran, und dann diese Aussicht, einfach nur geil!|rolleyes


Im Süßwasser musst du es auch unbedingt probieren mit Wasserkugel und Dendrobena haben wir dort viele Forellen bis 11 kg bekommen, einfach gigantisch , wenn du noch mehr Fragen hast, her damit!

Vielleicht kann ich dir da nioch helfen bei deiner Suche!#h

1. Bild: Unsere Ausbeute an einem Nachmittag in 2 Stunden 400 Makrelen zwischen 40 und 50 cm!

2. Bild:Aussicht auf die Küste, unter diesen bedingungen zu angeln ist das schon traumhaft!

3. Bild: Ja, da haben wir noch 20 Makrelen an die Seerobben verfüttert, da wir doch ziemlich viele hatten(Makrelen)

4. Bild: Ich mit 2 Makreln , ich sehe da ziemlich mitgenommen aus, aber das war ja vor 2 Jahren

5. Bild: Aussicht von meinem Zimmer aus, auf den Ortsteil von lerwick, das Dumme ist nur, dass fast alle Häuser gleich aussehen und die Straßen oder kleinere Wege nicht ausgeschieldert sind, wann sie zu Ende gehen, also gut zum verlaufen!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, mit einer kelinen Übersicht, also ich kann es dir sehr empfehlen, am besten im Sommer, dann wird es ja auch nicht mehr dunkel!#h




LG Svenno


----------



## Koghaheiner (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: orkneys/shetlands?*

Danke erst mal für die Tips, wenn einer noch Infos hat, immer her damit. SChade ist natürlich das man einen Skipper braucht. Aber naja, ist vielleicht besser so.  Gruß  Kogha


----------



## claudius (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: orkneys/shetlands?*

Hallo, 

hab' nach Shetlands/Orkneys gesucht und diesen Uralt-Thread gefunden...ich gehe im Mai dahin.

Weiß jemand was man da um diese Zeit fangen kann - und wenn möglich vom Ufer aus? Bin nicht ganz seefest, und habe auch kein Interesse an großer Beute, nur was für den Kochtopf für zwei. Weiß da jemand was? Freue mich über jeden Tipp !

Danke!

Claudius


----------

